# Turning one Female branch to Male for pollen



## Aksarben

I have some Autoflower growing and have a Heavy Weight Seed (HWS) High Density Auto that I experimented on  to see about making "female" pollen for making up more feminized seeds. I work in the lab at a local winery and I made up a 2 part concoction that when blended together, "A" = "B" I end up with Silver Thio Sulfate or STS for short. I sprayed one arm of this plant, near the bottom, with this STS cut with RO water at least 2 times daily at the nodes and where it looked like female flowers were beginning to form. Kept it up for several days. I have posted a picture here to get input if I was succcessful in transforming a female to male. I realize if I pollinate another High Density Auto that it should still be High Density Auto, but because I used pollen that does not have the normal DNA from a male, all the seeds produced from such a plant should be feminized. 

If I use this pollen on some Jack Herer Auto I just started up, will they also have feminized seeds? I realize it will be a cross of Jack Herer Auto (Seedsman) X HWS High Density Auto. I have one Jack Herer Auto (Seedsman) that is a little older than the others that just started and I could do the same to it when it gets big enough, and then use that pollen to fertilize the female Jack Herer plants to have true feminized Jack Herer Auto seeds.

















I believe from the pictures that I was successful at turning a single stem from Female to Male for pollen.


----------



## SmokeRich211

I can't believe that, great work!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Congratulations, you created a hermy…..


----------



## Rosebud

And you will not get feminized seeds. So not so impressed with you making plants hermaphrodite. Just don't share your seeds please, it can ruin crops.


----------



## Aksarben

Well, according to this link:    and quite a few others.  Using STS (which most prefer) or Colloidal Silver can make feminized seeds.    I believe this is how it is done commercially.
Do a search of Youtube.com for "*Cannabis Feminized seeds*" and you get plenty of hits.  
This link from Royal Queen Seeds talks about making feminized seeds.  https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blog-how-to-make-feminized-cannabis-seeds-like-the-pros-n1117

So, yes, I do believe I can make feminized seeds like this at home.  It is one of a few ways to achieve this.


----------



## Aksarben

This is actually just one branch of the plant, which i cloned for this.  The rest of the plant is doing great for making female buds and has nice colas, considering it has blown off my outside stand on my porch a coupe of times.. LOL   Wife actually wants me to perfect this so she can sell the seeds.  Novelty hemp seeds of course. "wink - wink" 
This is the plant the branch I cloned came from:


----------



## KamIntigE

Photo was taken 501 Alpha ... Blue radio is an interesting one ... The Cobra Branch can drill a hole into any surface and spray water into it.


----------



## QBCrocket

Interesting Vid Aksarben , that has confirmed what I had been told years ago ,  hermie polland used to pollinate another female will give you feminised seeds , have asked the question on HP before with no reply -Hermie is a dirty word around here I have noticed - I would never go down that road as I believe clones are the best way to grow but fair play to you for making it work , be interesting to hear if your next gen seeds turn out feminised , pity you cant smoke that plant though , hope its worth it.


----------



## Aksarben

QBCrocket said:


> pity you cant smoke that plant though , hope its worth it.



Just one more thing @QBCrocket     You can clone any cannabis, it's easy as pie, but an Autoflower has it's DNA set to only grow for so long, so you end up with smaller and smaller plants if you clone a clone, etc. from an Autoflower.  But, it is a great way to put roots to a side branch  for the this purpose, which I did(cloned).  It's a small branch, but separated from the rest of the plant and resides inside the house.  The rest of the plant is outside, so should be quite good.

Once you understand Marijuana, to me, it is one of the easiest plants to grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Of course they will be female, but that is not really how RESPONSIBLE breeders make fem seeds.  Yes, hermy is a dirly word around here, as it should be everywhere.   Hermies are a blight on cannabis and are generally created when people think all they need to do to make "fem" seeds is to treat them with chemicals.


----------



## Aksarben

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Of course they will be female, but that is not really how RESPONSIBLE breeders make fem seeds. Yes, hermy is a dirly word around here, as it should be everywhere. Hermies are a blight on cannabis and are generally created when people think all they need to do to make "fem" seeds is to treat them with chemicals.


I don't have 18,000 posts, and being "newbie" on the scene I may not be taken very serious, but I tell you all this, Chemical means is the main way that RESPONSIBLE breeder make feminized seeds.  If you stress a plant or go weeks past normal harvest date, you can end up with seed from Rodelization  and "that" can cause hermies.    
From a link I'll post below:   *"Without any doubt, one of the most commonly used methods for both producers and seed banks. This is a solution made of distilled water, silver nitrate and sodium thiosulphate "  *which is what I use, called STS  or Silver Thiosulfate.. short life span so you have to make up fresh batches from A  + B  for it to even work right.   

The link is right here from my above quote.  https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/make-feminised-cannabis-seeds-ok/

Another link to further your reading is here: https://greenpointseeds.com/how-to-make-feminized-seeds/
Using Colloidal silver or STS   is really the actual way seed breeders are making their feminized seeds.    Males have XY  where females have XX chromosomes.   The STS  inhibits the formation/creation of a hormone ethylene, which can transform a female to male, BUT with only the DNA and chromosomes of the female being used, no XY (male) genetic chromosomes will develop.

By providing links, I utilize the learning and experience of those in this  "sphere"  that have years more experience then myself.


----------



## Aksarben

One more thing....  In Ed Rosenthal's book  "Marijuana Grower's Handbook"  on pages 421 to 425  making feminized seeds is discussed, including an insert from founder of  DUTCH PASSION SEED COMPANY,  (Netherlands) Henk Van Dalen  who uses chemicals to suppress the Ethylene production to make Feminized seeds.   Ed Rosenthal even talks about making and using STS to create feminized seeds on page 425.  Virtually all commercial seed producers use this method to create the feminized seeds they sell you.  I merely am able to do it at home due to my lab experience and about anyone with care and following direction of the recipe/formula, has access to do the same.


----------



## Aksarben

If anyone can provide links to something other than STS and colloidal silver that commercial breeders are using I would be most interested.  But as I know it, this is a reliable method of using STS to induce "female"  XX  pollen on an otherwise female plant, AND it has the benefit of containing the DNA of the Female, so offspring are quite likely to be just like the "mother" plant.  Only way to get 100% exact is cloning, which is not a feasibility with growing autoflowers, but is with photoperiod plants.   There is some ways that may be possible even with Autoflower and that is tissue culture, but I have to research it a lot more.   Also I was reading that they have done tissue culture and combined it with certain proceedures to produce plants with more chromosomes that what they had originally, making them a larger plant..  diploid and polyploid plants.  Some wheats are diploid, and I Triticale (wheat x Rye cross) are hybrids and some are hexaploid, some are even octaploid meaning multiple extra sets of chromosomes.    So there is some research done in cannabis to create polyploid plants.


----------



## QBCrocket

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Of course they will be female, but that is not really how RESPONSIBLE breeders make fem seeds.  Yes, hermy is a dirly word around here, as it should be everywhere.   Hermies are a blight on cannabis and are generally created when people think all they need to do to make "fem" seeds is to treat them with chemicals.


Hi HG    Me being old school think the whole feminised seed thing is not for me  , I like the anticipation of finding out if the seeds are female or male and the highs and lows that go along with it, to me its all apart of the addiction , I don't think fishing would be as fun if you caught fish every cast , But this is the new commercial world of pot , I don't know how they make auto flowers but to me that's only so you have to keep buying seeds , its all playing god , genetically modifying for profit the way of the world in all crops not just cannabis , But on the flip side all this experimentation   has also brought about the wonderful  strains we now have  to choose from and turning one branch like that is really quite amazing .


----------



## Aksarben

QBCrocket said:


> I don't know how they make auto flowers


[FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=5]@QBCrocket[/SIZE][/FONT]   it is really quite simple how they make Autoflower strains.  There are 3 basic varieties of Cannabis.  Cannabis sativa L.   there is C. indica,  C. sativa, and a more northern variety called C. ruderalis   It is in the breeding and crossing of these strains that we have so many of the different varieties, like GSC, Grape Ape, and others,  and... if they want to make a smaller, quick to mature from seed to harvest, they cross stable strains with C. ruderalis.   Cannabis ruderalis is not a very big plant, and is not a photoperiod, but when combined, and you add in it's genetics to some strains, and especially if those strains were part of an original crossings (that had ruderalis in the mix, then you are going to get a plant that from the time of germination has a short life span, sometimes only 9 weeks before harvest.  The Autoflower seed sprouts, and grows and within a few weeks  irregardless of length of daylight, it will start flowering.  From there it matures rather quickly as the C. ruderalis trait that allows Cannabis to grow to maturing in shorter growing seasons of the north.  Many times it has a variety of traits of the C. sativa or C.  indica but never gets very large, but allows one to grow several crops in one season, and sometimes you can use this to your advantage in allowing the multiple stains available in the "Autoflower"  varieties.   I have growing Norther Lights,  Jack Herer, Amnesia, Zkittlez,  all in Autoflower strains.  The Zkittlez grew and are already harvested.  Coming online are the Purple Kush, Amnesia, and Northern Lights Auto.  Still to grow after they get close to their end of life, are the Jack Herer and GDP x Pinkberry.  Probably the last we will grow here in SW Michigan  for the year.

BTW, I was reading in Rosenthal's book that some varieties that do quite well growing outdoors, don't react well to the indoor lights and growing and stress out and can produce hermies from that.  If one does have a true hermaphrodite, you should eliminate it.   Only use stable strains for creating feminized seeds and pay attention to those that grow and how they are doing.

More info on Cannabis here:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_strains
There you will see a picture "graph" that shows the 3 I have mentioned and how they compare to each other in size.


----------



## QBCrocket

cheers AB ,  you can teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## JGVermont1965

I've always been taught that colloidal silver was the way to produce "feminized" seeds but I leave that sort of thing up to the real breeders.
Hermaphrodites are horrible creatures in the growing world, no matter how they are made, but technically I would have to say that you've arrived at exactly what you were shooting for but the proof will be in the next generations, will it be stable?
Will it have hermaphroditic tendencies, will it just throw a male flower out in the middle of budding and pollinate your entire crop ?
Those are just a couple of the things you need to know before you should even start THINKING about putting those beans on the market, there are enough fly by night companies out there tossing untested, inferior genetics around, make sure you're not in it for the money but for love of the plant, if you can't do that you're going to be just another hack stealing from fellow growers. 
Good luck


----------



## Aksarben

I agree @JGVermont1965   one must test these seeds thoroughly to make sure that what you are offering is righteous.   We were thinking of local sales, strictly in Michigan.  I believe this is just the first "baby" step toward feminized seeds.  One must grow and test several to make sure that the plant is stable and does not have a tendency to throw hermaphrodites.  But, even in nature, some of these crosses and hybrids can have the abilty to turn from one stress or another regardless of chemical manipulation.  It is the plants  "need to survive" by letting it create seeds.  If it did not get pollinated this year, that plant may produce enough pollen to make a few seeds in home that perhaps next year things will be better and it's gene pool will be kept alive.... Immortality.

Leaving a plant too long after it has reached harvest maturity is also an issues in creating hermies, as I was reading that simply overly late harvest will produce some female "pollen" as a last ditch effort on the plant for reproduction.


----------



## Aksarben

A little additional biology for all....  
"Feminized seeds are the result of a process that *reverses the sex of a female plant*, that is, she is forced to produce male flowers. This way, and once into flowering, the female chosen will start to develop what we know as *male flowers* (stamens and anthers), which, just like male plants, will release the pollen that will pollinate the female plants. What is then the difference between a male plant and a reverted female plant?

The sex of cannabis plants is determined in the same way as ours, through the so-called *sex chromosomes* or genosomes. Male plants have a couple of different sex chromosomes called “XY” or heterogametic, while female plants have two chromosomes called “XX” or homogametic. When crossing a male (XY) with a female (XX), we will obtain around half of the plants of each type in their offspring. In other words, when a breeder uses a male and a female plant, the seeds produced by them will be approximately *50% males and 50% females*.

After this explanation, many of you will have already figured out that if we cross two female plants (reversing the sex of one of them to force it to produce pollen), the result will be *seeds that will produce female plants*, as there are only female sex chromosomes in the equation. If crossing XY with XX produced 50% of each class (male and female), crossing XX with XX will produce plants that only exhibit chromosomes XX, that is to say, female plants. No matter how many times we “transform” a female plant into a male plant, we won´t be changing their genetic composition, which will still be female or XX. This way, the pollen produced by this plant will pass down *female sex chromosomes* exclusively."  copy/pasted and shared with you all from here:  https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/make-feminised-cannabis-seeds-ok/


----------



## Aksarben

A bit more information...   STS  will not create hermies, nor will it prevent them.  Stressing any Cannabis flower at the time of flowering can induce hermaphrodites, and I suspect that what we all are seeing in recent issues with this are new growers, stressing out their plants, probably  more on indoor growing than on outdoor growing.    Article that talks about what I just said,  here:  ->   https://steemit.com/cannabis/@thecl...abis-pollen-featuring-the-gorgeous-early-dane


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Responsible breeders start with a mother plant that they have tested and stressed to make sure that it has no hermy tendencies whatsoever.  You should not just take any old plant and cause it to hermy.  You need to start out with good stock to begin with.  This is the reason that I am not crazy about Subcool's gear.  He thinks a certain percentage of hermy plants are okay.  There truly is way more to it than just throwing chemicals at your plant.

QB, IMHO, autos were created for those growers too lazy/impatient to do it right--they basically watered down the genetics with ditch weed to make it easier to grow.  And you're probably right about selling more seeds.

Sorry, but I will continue to rail against the bastardization of cannabis--the irresponsible creation of fem seeds without the safeguards to prevent hermies--the watering down of the genetics to make it easier to grow.


----------



## Aksarben

Well, I wouldn't go so far to call cannabis ruderalis species ditch weed.   This link from Dinafem (pretty well known) Seeds explains a lot of the creation of Autoflowers:  https://www.maximumyield.com/breeding-with-autoflowering-cannabis/2/4064

And this link has more history on Autoflowers, which is really good reading ->  https://howtogrowmarijuana.com/breed-autoflowering-marijuana-seeds/

Regular seeds are less epxensive than either autoflower, or feminized.  The demand for feminized has shot up as well as those of Autoflower hybrids.

1.  Shorter so easier to conceal in your back yard or balcony, or more adaptable to growing in grow rooms and tents inside appartments
2.  Short duration from germination to harvest, so you can have more variety, and get in more than one crop/year
3.  Breed now to have a lot more potency and characteristic  of other hybrids, such as Zkittlez, Northern Lights,  Jack Herer and others
4.  Less equipment needs.  Some have even grown miniature plants in Dixie Cups.   However, using enough good soil, growing outdoors will give  you the best overall yield.
5.  You can grow an autoflower variety to mature way before the fall rains and issues with molds appear... or frost.


We all have our likes and dislikes.  I just happen to be one among many growers that like the idea of feminized seeds and autoflowers.


----------



## SmokeRich211

Aksarben said:


> This is actually just one branch of the plant, which i cloned for this.  The rest of the plant is doing great for making female buds and has nice colas, considering it has blown off my outside stand on my porch a coupe of times.. LOL   Wife actually wants me to perfect this so she can sell the seeds.  Novelty hemp seeds of course. "wink - wink"
> This is the plant the branch I cloned came from:
> View attachment 253969


Imagine falling into money ocean. Maybe years later, I will work it, know more about the clone thing, and make the cannabis growth easily.


----------



## SmokeRich211

Aksarben said:


> This is actually just one branch of the plant, which i cloned for this.  The rest of the plant is doing great for making female buds and has nice colas, considering it has blown off my outside stand on my porch a coupe of times.. LOL   Wife actually wants me to perfect this so she can sell the seeds.  Novelty hemp seeds of course. "wink - wink"
> This is the plant the branch I cloned came from:
> View attachment 253969


Imagine falling into the money ocean, we can see the beautiful future that we can work out, know more about the clone and grow cannabis easily.


----------



## SmokeRich211

Aksarben said:


> One more thing....  In Ed Rosenthal's book  "Marijuana Grower's Handbook"  on pages 421 to 425  making feminized seeds is discussed, including an insert from founder of  DUTCH PASSION SEED COMPANY,  (Netherlands) Henk Van Dalen  who uses chemicals to suppress the Ethylene production to make Feminized seeds.   Ed Rosenthal even talks about making and using STS to create feminized seeds on page 425.  Virtually all commercial seed producers use this method to create the feminized seeds they sell you.  I merely am able to do it at home due to my lab experience and about anyone with care and following direction of the recipe/formula, has access to do the same.


I will get the books and research, always study, know more, grow better and save money. Thanks for your share, Aksarben


----------



## Aksarben

"Marijuana Grower's Handbook" by Ed Rosenthal is a really nice book to have, to read, and reference.  Well worth the money for it.  Also, for history of Cannabis there is probably none better ( a bit expensive) than Jack Herer's book   "The Emperor Wears No Clothes"    Ed Rosenthal's book (link) https://tinyurl.com/y4neusrr   and Jack Herer's book (link)  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1878125028
Both great reading.


----------



## Aksarben

Now that I have female pollen from the HWS  High Density,  I pollinated one small bud on the original plant and one lower bud on an Amnesia Auto.   The High Density Auto grew very nice with nice looking structure, which is a cross of Big Bud Auto  x  White Dwarf Auto with 18-20% THC and CBD around 0.3%;  80% Indica.    When my Jack Herer get up to size I will probably get 1 branch from one and apply STS to it to get it to produce female pollen as well.   Might be intersting to see what a High Density Auto  X   Jack Herer Auto might also produce.  It will throw a little more Sativa into the mix that way.

Most strains of cannabis will produce some male flowers if stressed too much.  Some are more prone than others.  It is not a reliable way to get female pollen from a female plant, and breeders use either STS (preferred) or colloidal silver to make a female turn to male pollen.   Basically what happens is that the STS inhibits the production of Ethylene that halts the production of female organs and consequently produce male organs, but with XX  chromosomes and no XY (male).

Ed Rosenthal,  et al .,  have written about the production of making feminized seeds in their writings. and the ways it can be accomplished.


----------



## Aksarben

Also this link about producing Feminized seeds.   I quote a piece of the article... "
*Urban legends and lies about feminized seeds*

Despite the fact that, after two decades of cannabis cultivation, many of the *false myths surrounding feminized seeds* have been debunked, from time to time we still hear some arguments like the ones shown below. As is often the case, many of these stories are spread by people who have never grown this type of seeds or have none or very limited experience with them. Ignorance is always a bad thing, and that's why we want to emphasize several points in relation to feminized seeds and the myths that often go with them; myths such as the following:

*Feminized seeds produce hermaphrodite plants:*

The problem with *monoecious hermaphrodite plants* has more to do with the parents used (and if they exhibit any hermaphrodite trait) rather than with the type of seeds produced. If to create a feminized seed you use a female plant with a tendency to produce *male flowers*, part of its offspring will likely inherit that characteristic, whether the said female plant is used as a pollen donor (after reversing its sex) or as a recipient of pollen (letting it flowering as usual).  Yet the same thing happens when producing regular seeds: if the male or female parents are not stable in this respect, neither will be their *offspring* (or at least part of it).


Marijuana and hermaphroditism- Alchimiaweb  "

Article link:  How to make feminised cannabis seeds- Alchimiaweb


----------



## Aksarben

By the way, all the seeds of my cross of HWS High Density Auto  X  Jack Herer Auto  all came out Feminized in growing this year, with no sign of hermaphrodite  tendency.    They are all Female, so will see how the cross consumes.   This year I'm collecting pollen from a Girl Scout Cookie Auto to cross with Gelato #33 and maybe also with Bubba Kush Auto.   I will also self cross the GSC  with itself for female seeds for next year.  If the Jack Herer Auto X High Density Auto  turn our good after trying I will probably make more of the same.


----------



## Aksarben

One more thing.   This link from Royal Queen Seeds tells a bit about making feminized seeds.  








						How To Make Feminized Cannabis Seeds Like The Pros - RQS Blog
					

Feminized cannabis seeds only produce female plants, which has a number of advantages. Find out how to do it with Royal Queen Seeds.




					www.royalqueenseeds.com


----------



## WeedHopper

Aksarban,,i read your thread from the beginning. Very interesting read. Seems it has all worked out for you. I have never grown a feminized strain so i dont know anything about them. I have grown Autos and they have come along ways since the first Lowryders. Lowryders sucked but ive grown some Autos that were pretty decent bud with a good buzz.
If ya want a test grower let me know.


----------



## Aksarben

Bubbletrouble,  the only thing different about Feminized seeds is they were produced with the notion, both Auto and normal Photo period strains,, that the resulting seed germinates and grows only Female plants.  Thereby avoiding the necessity of weeding out (culling) any males on a straight run.   

As with a lot of things, it is a matter of buyer's choice.   Take chickens for example.  When they are hatched, many times the females (hens) are separated from the males (roosters).  This if for egg production and sometimes for only meat.  Roosters are often allowed to grow into adult birds for meat production.  Sometimes you get "straight run"  chicks which are not separated in sexes.  Many farms and ranches buy straight runs,  keeps the hens when they mature,and butcher nearly all of the roosters, saving one or two for future production.   You only need one rooster for several hens.  Same with weed.  You would only need one for a WHOLE bunch of plants to create seeds, but the resulting seeds from a male and female cross would be kind of a hybrid, and all the seeds would not be just one sex, but about 50-50.

When you create feminized pollen that only has XX chromosomes if it also fertilizers the same plant, then the DNA is merely, or should be,  what the parent is.  OG Kush feminized seeds, allowed to grow and be hanged (at least one branch) into male, will pass on the same DNA into the seeds and so the OG Kush is still OG Kush, and not a OG Kush by some other male.  However,   you can take something like OG Kush or any strain that you have "changed" the sex on and cross it with another female of a different strain, and the result will not only be seeds that are all female, but the DNA contributed by the changed branch/plant will have an influence on the resulting seeds hence the cross.     

This year I have taken Girl Scout Cookies Auto, gotten one branch to go male and the resulting XX chromosome pollen I crossed with Strawberry Cheesecake Auto as well as Gellato #33 Auto.   The GSC  Auto DNA  will give me attributes of both GSC Auto and Strawberry Cheesecake Auto.  how it turns out, I will have to wait until next after I grow the feminized seeds to see how well it turned out.   This is a lot how new crosses in Autoflowers are made.  BTW, you cannot just take an Autoflower strain and cross it with a photo period strain and hope for "dwarf"  short plants and short lived plants.  The gene that is in Autoflower plants is a recessive gene and requires a number of back crossing to get a stable Autoflower plant.


----------



## spaade

...well done!


----------



## oregongrowguy

Thanks for lining this out! I studied all of the resources you suggested. In a couple weeks I'm going to try to make feminized seeds from some photoperiod clones as practice. This spring I'll plan to create feminized auto seeds from some auto fem seeds. Maybe play with doing some crosses in the future. I have not grown auto flower before, but I am hoping it will help me harvest before the rain/pest/disease comes in September. When is best to top the seedling and when to cut a side branch (or two) for the clone to spray with STS?


----------



## The celts are here

I make my own auto strains using CS spray and ive never had a hermie plant,


----------



## The celts are here

Rosebud said:


> And you will not get feminized seeds. So not so impressed with you making plants hermaphrodite. Just don't share your seeds please, it can ruin crops.


You don’t know what your talking about ,
I’ve sprayed hundreds of female plants with CS spray and never had a hermie plant go educate yourself or don’t say nothing


----------



## The celts are here

Good job this is how I make female seeds but I use cs
Spray 



Aksarben said:


> I have some Autoflower growing and have a Heavy Weight Seed (HWS) High Density Auto that I experimented on  to see about making "female" pollen for making up more feminized seeds. I work in the lab at a local winery and I made up a 2 part concoction that when blended together, "A" = "B" I end up with Silver Thio Sulfate or STS for short. I sprayed one arm of this plant, near the bottom, with this STS cut with RO water at least 2 times daily at the nodes and where it looked like female flowers were beginning to form. Kept it up for several days. I have posted a picture here to get input if I was succcessful in transforming a female to male. I realize if I pollinate another High Density Auto that it should still be High Density Auto, but because I used pollen that does not have the normal DNA from a male, all the seeds produced from such a plant should be feminized.
> 
> If I use this pollen on some Jack Herer Auto I just started up, will they also have feminized seeds? I realize it will be a cross of Jack Herer Auto (Seedsman) X HWS High Density Auto. I have one Jack Herer Auto (Seedsman) that is a little older than the others that just started and I could do the same to it when it gets big enough, and then use that pollen to fertilize the female Jack Herer plants to have true feminized Jack Herer Auto seeds.
> 
> View attachment 253966
> 
> 
> View attachment 253967
> 
> 
> View attachment 253968
> 
> 
> I believe from the pictures that I was successful at turning a single stem from Female to Male for pollen.


----------



## WeedHopper

Celts,,Rose is not here anymore. She left with the other clowns. Same asshats that told me several yrs ago i couldn't use H0T5s from start to finish. WRONG,,,,,I grew some killer dank with nice buds with an 4ft 8tube H0T5 system that put out 40,000 lumens. I used the 6500K tubes for Vegg and 2700k tubes for flower.
I educated thier ass and filled up some jars.


----------

